# Where do I start?



## follow3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,

I am ready to learn to take pics of my pens.....

Where do I start?
I am a complete novice, so is there a tutorial I can read?
Does anyone have any links to threads or articles that give a good step by step of setting up the tent and the lights...the back drop...etc...

All help is greatly appreciated,
Steve


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by follow3_
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a couple links to start you  out.
http://www.morguefile.com/archive/classroom.php
http://www.lexar.com/dp/tips_lessons/index.html
I found it is better to learn about photography as a whole and not just learning to take photos of pens. I found the more I learned, the better my pen photos get. Plus, I enjoy it more taking pics of other things, too.


----------



## aurrida (Feb 14, 2008)

Tough question. 

i can talk you through the picture below.

Background: i chose a dark background textured piece of card because i think it shows off the subject better. and, it absorbs light! avoid white to start with it reflects light and can confuse your camera light meter. 

composition: taken looking down. important for me because i want the  whole subject in focus. (i cant overide my camera setting to be able to control depth of field).  subject taken diagonal to fill as much of the frame as possible. keep it simple no props.

camera set to auto and macro. 

focused on decorative band, activated focus lock then composed picture. 

taken by hand resting elbows on table. much better to have a tripod.

light: natural bright soft daylight, not direct sun light, coming through window from right. on left white card to reflect light into the shadow. 

used auto bracketing so i could choose the best picture.


----------

